# zlib



## mt82 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have to create a virtual FreeBSD machine and install Jommla on it. I have installed VMware, FreeBSD, BIND, PHP5, MySQL. Everthing looks OK, except I can not install Joomla because "No Zlib Compression Support".

This is from my php.ini


```
output_handler = On
zlib.output_compression = On
zlib.output_compression_level = -1
;zlib.output_handler =
```

This is what I get from my phpinfo file
http://www.hosting-recenzije.com/phpinfo.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you're missing archivers/php5-zlib.


----------



## mt82 (Mar 6, 2013)

When I install php5-zlib then I can't access my webserver. When I type IP address of my server I get message Server not found. When I deinstall archivers/php5-zlib, then I can open installation page, put I cannot start joomla installation because it requires zlib.

I tried `# service apache22 configtest` with php5-zlib installed and it looks that Apache is running.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

You're probably installing a version of php5-zlib which is different from the php version you're using.

To get the current installed version of PHP, use [cmd=]pkg_info php5-\* | head -n1[/cmd]
To get the version of php5-zlib being installed, you can use [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/archivers/php5-zlib && make -V PKGNAME[/cmd]

If they differ, reinstall *all* php packages.

If they're the same, then install php5-zlib and execute the following script from the commandline and show us the output, this should be an error of some kind if there's a problem in the zlib module.


```
#!/usr/bin/env php
<?php
error_reporting(E_ALL);
ini_set('display_errors', '1');

var_dump( gzopen('php://output', 'wb') );
```


----------

